# Looking for a good wheel builder here in the Bay Area



## agravic (Dec 12, 2011)

Anyone recommend a good wheel builder around these parts. I need a wheel with worn brake track relaced to a new rim using same spokes and hub.

thanks!


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I couldn't find one (south bay/peninsula) so I started building my own.
None of the local builders I used could make my powertap wheel last more than 9 months (admittedly I ride a lot and am hard on rear wheels). I've been able to do better myself.

If you can true a wheel you can replace a rim. Tape the new rim next to the old one and move the spokes one by one so they're in the same position and orientation.


----------



## agravic (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks. I may do that but my wheel truing skills are not on par with my mechanic side.

Seems odd such a large cycling population around here and no dedicated wheel builders.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Ford over at Tread in Campbell does some good work. 

He's one of the few that are allowed to touch my wheels


----------



## bobf (Apr 3, 2015)

They build wheels in the repair shop at Bicycle Outfitter in Los Altos. I can't speak for their wheel building specifically, but they are experienced people, and the shop has been there for a long time. I'd be interested to hear from anyone who knows more.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Peninsula - Palo Alto Bikes (although I'm reluctant to recommend these guys because they are like the guy on a $10k fred sled that ignores you when you roll by with a $1k bike).

SF - The Freewheel on Haight St.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Montano Velo in Piedmont, they made a set of wheels for my singlespeed MTB, love them. Check them out, maybe they'll do for you...


----------



## genux (Jun 18, 2012)

I've had HED Belgium Plus rims built around my salvaged hub by Calmar (Santa Clara) and Sports Basemeny (Sunnyvale). ~1200+ miles later and the wheels are still true and have taken a beating.

They initially tried to steer me towards factory-built wheels until I told them none matched my criteria and riding style.


----------

